# I've done a very bad thing girls.....



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Look what I'm picking up on Sunday! Tell me I've done the right thing!!!!
View attachment 11346



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG how precious!! You have definitely done the right thing! Soo cute, congratulations


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

OMG! Ah!! So cute!!!!!! I Love long haired chi's and I looooove white ones at that! SO cutteee! You did good


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you! Another impulse buy. I never learn. From same breeder as my Rolo though. Someone seriously needs to take my bank card away from me


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

View attachment 11354





Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness!!! How could that be anything other than good??? ADORABLE!!! :love5:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh! How could that decision possibly be wrong? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

:love10: oh my goodness..stop it!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gorgeous. You 100% made the right decision!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been subconsciously thinking about number 2 for ages and talking myself out of it. After Rolo had his play date this morning and then sat at the door crying for 2 hours after the other chi had gone I thought.... Oh blimey! Had another look on the breeders website and I got the same gut feeling I had when I saw Rolo. This is so going to backfire on me one day!!
Do you all think Rolo will be ok with him?? Have I done the right thing?? Did I do the right thing getting another boy?? Is the age gap right?? Rolo is just coming up 10 months....argh!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

My husbands in shock and has a headache! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I was totally expecting you lot to say OMG you silly cow.... Blah blah blah! I LOVE you lot! Xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think Rolo will love having a playmate.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Ruffio was 7 months when I brought Reina home, and he was obsessed with her. I think Rolo will like having someone to play and wrestle with. I love it when Ruffio licks her face clean while she is going to sleep, pure love :love5:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh you have done the right thing,I would have done the same.Congrats


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks girls, I'm excited! I will have to change my user name! I'm thinking of calling him Wrigley like the chewing gum, I was trying to think of something sweets/candy related to go with Rolo. Thought of Polo but that's way too confusing for them and probably me too! Can't think of any other white sweets. I just hope and pray that they get on now. Got a long journey on Sunday to collect him, Kent to Chester! Took 6 hours each way last time.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I had been subconsciously thinking about two and when I found out Prince was available I became a two chi momma fairly quickly (my husband was the only one who needed some convincing). I love having two and so will you. They each have their own little personalities and they will enjoy having each other.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Awwww congrats!!!  adorable. Is it cream or white?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Apparently he's cream and white although more white. I've seen him and the parents over Skype but I'm such an idiot if he had 3 legs and 2 heads I would have still bought him! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lmaoooo 2 heads! @[email protected]


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes you are a very naughty girl Rolo's mummy, but good on you it'll be great. X


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations! Two is much more fun than just one, and he is completely gorgeous! My daughter really wants a white puppy, but we have our hands full for now lol.
I will get thinking of some sweetie themed names for him.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow!! What a little baby doll! Those pics of her just melt my heart!!! CONGRATULATIONS YOU LUCKY DOG!!!!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I think you will LOVE having two chi's! I wanted two super bad and couldnt stop thinking about getting another and I was constantly on looking dor puppies and within a few weeks I got my second. Seeing them together, playing, eating, sleeping, doing everything together lets me know I did the right thing! Your baby will love having a friend  Good choice!


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

What a dollface! Wrigley is a very cute name  I can't think of any other white sweets either. Unless you can think of something with coconut in it... like mounds? lol I like wrigley better


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Shiro (_pronounced: She-row_) is a cute name and it means white in Japanese!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

erinself said:


> What a dollface! Wrigley is a very cute name  I can't think of any other white sweets either. Unless you can think of something with coconut in it... like mounds? lol I like wrigley better


Lol! Mounds Bromley! Groovy!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Some sweet themed names to consider:
Sherbet
Bon Bon
Murray (as in Murray mints)
Tic Tac
Peppermint
Bounty
Winter (as in winter mix)
Jazz (jazz drops)
Rowntree
Trebor
Bassett
Imperial (mint imperials)
Fondant
Humbug
Kendal (mint cake)
Glacier (mint)
Mentos
Bendicks


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol! Thanks for that! I like Murray and Tic tac! Ha!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Just adding to the sweet themed names, 

Reece (Reece's peanut cups) 
Revel
Rocky (A biscuit really)


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

You did a very naughty thing but it is okay. You can still correct it by shipping him straight here to me ;-)
LOL, just playing. He is a doll and you absolutely had no choice in the matter of getting him. You cannot be blamed for the result of someone posting such a cutie pootie for sale.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

ok tic tac is adorable hahaha!


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

He is SO cute!!! How about Minty? Or even though its not sweet related... I like Binky!


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Or Sherbet


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Very cute congrats I like Murray as a name


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Awww he just looks like he needs hugs and kisses!!

He is beautiful


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

He is so adorable!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

mistymornings18 said:


> You did a very naughty thing but it is okay. You can still correct it by shipping him straight here to me ;-)
> LOL, just playing. He is a doll and you absolutely had no choice in the matter of getting him. You cannot be blamed for the result of someone posting such a cutie pootie for sale.


Haha!! That's exactly what I was thinking & I bet we're not the only ones. He's just too precious!!


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Good for you! He is so cute!! I like Wrigley or Murray. 

Sigh, yes, ever since I joined this site I can't stop thinking of #2. I just told DH I wanted another (just to test the water) and he laughed - but didn't say no. 

Did you say when you get to pick him up? YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Picking him up on Sunday weather permitting. I still can't believe my husband went along with it! This is the man who never wanted 1 chihuahua


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I cant believe you are getting another baby!!  Oh my gosh!  Cant wait for the pics!x


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rach_Hudson said:


> I cant believe you are getting another baby!!  Oh my gosh!  Cant wait for the pics!x


Neither can I! Wasn't on my to-do list for today, it just sort of happened! My daughters on holiday, boy will I get a lecture when she gets back!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha ha too cute! congrats.


----------



## NiecieD (Jan 14, 2013)

he is just beyond adorable! My hubby to never wanted a chi either, we now have two! Mine are a 5 year difference but Titan has learned to love Zoey. She is totally the bratty little sister. Their difference in personality complement each other. We recently added kittens into our mix and they've all done marvelously. Zoey LOVES having playmates lol. Congrats on your new little one! so exciting!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh he is simply stunning 
And yes you did the right thing


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Ohhhh how cute and tiny! Congrats!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. He's so cute. I'm assuming its a he? They're the ones in Chester, aren't they? They had a little boy that was so gorgeous but I couldn't afford him...this was before I had Willow.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Aw. He's so cute. I'm assuming its a he? They're the ones in Chester, aren't they? They had a little boy that was so gorgeous but I couldn't afford him...this was before I had Willow.


Yes it's a he. He's called Cotton on the website. My husband keeps saying "I can't believe you've spent that much on 2 dogs!, I've got a headache" lol
They are alot of money but I thought better the devil you know, use the same breeder, at least I know what her dogs are like. The vet checked Rolo over when we got him and we've never had one problem, he's healthy, gorgeous temperament (he's a big soppy girly pudding) so I thought oh blow it. It's the last of the money my friend left me. I bet she's spinning in her grave bless her, I can hear her now saying "you were supposed to invest that money, not spend it on dogs!" Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Love! So the right thing to do!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davrinli (Jan 21, 2013)

So adorable. Bella was just over 1yr when we got Bonsai and everything went great. Bella really loves having a playmate. She was always trying to play with the cats and they were so not interested.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

All these new puppies are making me very puppy broody!!!!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Dumpling!! What do we think of Dumpling girls?? Does this face not shout Dumpling?? Lol. Little apple Dumpling
View attachment 11522



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Dumpling is fantastic


----------



## Chi momma of 5 (Jan 12, 2013)

omg!! so cute, reminds me of my bridgette. I think Rolo will do just fine with a playmate. If its one thing ive learned is that most chi's love each others company, so as long as he is happy with other dogs he'll do fine. And yes you did ok getting another boy, since there is not a female in the house.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank god for that coz I've put a £300 non-refundable deposit down! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

very very precious and adorable!!!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Dumpling is a darling name for her!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Little apple dumpling is adorable! You could call min LAD for short! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I'm thinking of calling him Wrigley like the chewing gum, I was trying to think of something sweets/candy related to go with Rolo. Thought of Polo but that's way too confusing for them and probably me too! Can't think of any other white sweets.


What a little cutie! How about Nilla (short for vanilla)? Also, when I was in the UK many years ago, it seems like I enjoyed a white chocolate candy sort of like M&M's--it came in little tubes. I think it was Smarties? Anyway, whatever you name him, I'm sure you'll be very glad you got him!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Look what I'm picking up on Sunday! Tell me I've done the right thing!!!!
> View attachment 11346
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiufl pup, yes, yes, you did the right thing !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> ...It's the last of the money my friend left me. I bet she's spinning in her grave bless her, I can hear her now saying "you were supposed to invest that money, not spend it on dogs!" Lol!




You did invest it...you invested it into your happiness.
This little munchkin will bring you years of unconditional love, laughter and joy...sounds like a very wise investment to me. 


How about Bounty? (you know, like the coconut chocolate bar)


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You did invest it...you invested it into your happiness.
> This little munchkin will bring you years of unconditional love, laughter and joy...sounds like a very wise investment to me.


Exactly! If happiness isn't ultimately the point of investment, I don't know what is!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I love you lot. You all agree with me. Lol xxx


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I was totally expecting you lot to say OMG you silly cow.... Blah blah blah! I LOVE you lot! Xxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Did you seriously think we would?! When has anyone on here ever discouraged anyone from getting a chi? Getting Willow was one of the best things I ever did. Two Chis is a happy little family. You won't regret it.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Yes it's a he. He's called Cotton on the website. My husband keeps saying "I can't believe you've spent that much on 2 dogs!, I've got a headache" lol
> They are alot of money but I thought better the devil you know, use the same breeder, at least I know what her dogs are like. The vet checked Rolo over when we got him and we've never had one problem, he's healthy, gorgeous temperament (he's a big soppy girly pudding) so I thought oh blow it. It's the last of the money my friend left me. I bet she's spinning in her grave bless her, I can hear her now saying "you were supposed to invest that money, not spend it on dogs!" Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I can't think of anything better to spend your money on. You invest money in and you get love, cuddles, enjoyment, fun, laughter, support, friendship, company and lots lots more out! Are you going to be ok picking him up on Sunday with the snow? That's quite the drive! I looked on the website and he is by far the cutest on there! You'll have to take a detour via Liverpool


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Did you seriously think we would?! When has anyone on here ever discouraged anyone from getting a chi? Getting Willow was one of the best things I ever did. Two Chis is a happy little family. You won't regret it.



Totally agree!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's puppy fever- I want one too 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> It's puppy fever- I want one too
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Ashley I would love if you got a baby girl!!!! Toby needs a girl friend!! Or sister. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ashley I would love if you got a baby girl!!!! Toby needs a girl friend!! Or sister.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tell me about it! It's sooo hard because I don't necessarily want a puppy, it has to be a girl, and it has to be short haired. So, I guess it has to wait for now. I will just have to live vicariously through you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Tell me about it! It's sooo hard because I don't necessarily want a puppy, it has to be a girl, and it has to be short haired. So, I guess it has to wait for now. I will just have to live vicariously through you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Boo 
I will share my puppy with you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww sweet sweet sweet!!! So exciting!! :love5:


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I want one too! 










this one!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Georgetown, CO | Angel

Unfortunately I kind of have my hands full with my current love and my hubby would never agree to another right now : /


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, adorable! But you ladies are killing me! I have 1 baby girl that is 6 1/2 years old. She is a spoiled princess. Not a bad spoiled, but a sweet spoiled.. She is such a joy! I have told myself over and over again that it wouldn't be fair to her if I got another chi.. It would take some of "Lupita's Time with Mommy" away from her. But I sit for hours every night on this forum looking at everyone's pictures, reading news of someone adding to their fur family, and all I can think of is AWWW......Puppy breath!. Back to looking at the pictures!


----------



## rachelm (Jan 23, 2013)

Cutest baby in the land!


----------

